# International sos



## Vegeta182 (Feb 19, 2015)

Was hoping to hear from people what range of salary to expect working onshore oil contracts.


----------



## Pond Life (Feb 24, 2015)

not as good as it used to be I'm afraid. Loads of cheap labour has come into the market and all agencies have dropped the monies they are giving to medics
All agencies will give salary based on contract and that differs every time

The lowest I have heard of is $2250 per month with $110 per diem. (US dollars)
The highest I'm aware of is £325 a day (GB Pounds)


----------



## SPGMED (Mar 17, 2015)

I am really curious to hear more about International SOS from a paramedic's perspective. What roles are paramedics fulfilling within the company?


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 1, 2015)

Up in Canada, international sos pays between 500-700 a day plus they cover travel , benefits , etc. it was more before this downturn.
some of my friends work for a company they recently bought out and I have talked to a few of there medics last year. 
But yeah , my company an many others cut pay .... Hopefully it is temporary .


----------



## Pond Life (Jun 2, 2015)

As with all international medical companies the rate of pay differs depending on where you live (not where you work).
Top money goes to US and then the Uk followed by Oz and way way down in South African paramedics.
it's not about what you know, it's all about geography.
As has already been mentioned there are lots of medics from countries who believe $40,000-$50,000 is good. There are also people coming out of the military who see such numbers as financially attractive.and then there the ---- others. Who have a first aid certificate who manage to get an off shore certificate through dubious companies who care more about profits than clinical care.
Take all of these into account and the renumeration for paramedics has actually gone down since 1999 rather than up because there are too many people willing to accept poor wages and the clients know no different.
To answer your question, ISOS are not great on pay by any means - actually they are ****. BUT what they bring to the table is fantastic fringe benefits. I work for the company and have done so for three years on two continents. At this moment in time I think they are the best option around.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jun 3, 2015)

They are the AMR of the globe....by that I mean they follow the business model of buying all the "mom and pop" clinics/contracts to add to their network, same way AMR operates in USA. 

Your check will clear, there will be lots of travel opportunities, but in same breath due to their sheer size and long list of candidates...they can pay below market and actually keep wages below market.


----------

